# Ridgid R4512 Sacrificial Fence: T-Slot Size?



## FumbleThumb (Mar 27, 2012)

I'm just unpacking the R4512 table saw that I bough this weekendt, and after getting it set up and tuned (which could be a career in itself), the first thing that I'd like to do is to build a couple of sacrificial wood fences.

Could anyone tell me the size of the T-slots that run down the left and right side of the fence? And where can the T-nuts and bolts be purchased?

Thank you.


----------



## syenefarmer (Dec 19, 2009)

If those slots are the same size as the ones that came with the fences on the Ridgid contractor style saws then a ¼" hex bolt will fit perfectly.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Don;

You can also use T-bolts available at Rockler, Woodcraft, or in plumbing section as they are same as bolts used to hold down toilets. All have 1/4-20 threads.

Good luck with your new saw.


----------



## FumbleThumb (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'll grab a 1/4" hex nut and see if it works. The new saw is waiting for the old portable saw to complete it's final project…...partitioning the garage so that the new saw will have its own enclosed space.


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

They're 1/4 inch. The ones on top of the fence are 5/16" if I recall correctly.

For your sac fence, assuming you use 3/4" material, then a 3/4" long 1/4" hex bolt counterbored will fit perfectly.

Edit: forgot to add, for some reason the 1/4" t-bolts I have won't fit in the R4512 fence slots, although they work in Rockler's universal t-track just fine. So, yeah… Use the hex bolts


----------



## FumbleThumb (Mar 27, 2012)

nmbusa: Okay, thanks. 1/4" hex bolts it is. I was planning to use some of the mountain of 3/4" pine that I've got lying around. Does it much matter if I use a softwood vs. a hardwood?


----------



## nwbusa (Feb 21, 2012)

As long as the board is flat, any wood should work fine. I think lots of folks use plywood or MDF due it's dimensional stability, bit with the board bolted to the fence, I don't think using solid wood would pose a big problem.


----------



## FumbleThumb (Mar 27, 2012)

Next to my stack of scrap 3/4" pine I've got another stack of 3/4" birch plywood scraps. Maybe I'll try pine on one side of the fence, and birch plywood on the other…....kind of a tricked out table saw.


----------



## dougswoodworks (Nov 6, 2014)

Hey Fumble,

Wondering if you ever got a good answer or discovered it yourself through trial and error? If you did, can you share? If not, no worries.

Thank you very much.

Love my R4512 - hope you do too.

Regards,

Doug



> I m just unpacking the R4512 table saw that I bough this weekendt, and after getting it set up and tuned (which could be a career in itself), the first thing that I d like to do is to build a couple of sacrificial wood fences.
> 
> Could anyone tell me the size of the T-slots that run down the left and right side of the fence? And where can the T-nuts and bolts be purchased?
> 
> ...


----------



## dougswoodworks (Nov 6, 2014)

Thanks very much guys. The official answer from Rigid is 1/4" 20 square head bolt - and the rockler 1/4" 20 t bolt works great.

loving this saw so much. Huge step up from the old Ryobi contractor saw with wheels. i should have done this years ago!


----------

